# We are back!



## So Long So Long

I was lost without this place. D: And I'd only been here before the 
downtime, like two or three days? xD But I'm definitely so glad this place is back. 8) 
It made my day. <3


----------



## hotgirlinfl

I was wondering why it wasen't working for me,good job Lance


----------



## vanWinchester

Ah, there it is. Damn, right when I wanted to restart all my projects. =P
Anyways, so far: speed increased. Let's see if it stays like this, or if today is just my lucky day (13. of a month, hehehehe)


----------



## DayLightSun

Very good job Lance.
It is working awesome now.


----------



## Closet Extrovert

I'm glad personality cafe is back! Yay!


----------



## Chora

hey, thanks!

i was wondering what had happened. my honeymoon period with personalitycafe coincided with my finals period, and it's a good thing for my grades that the downtime happened when it did. it's running marginally faster for me, but perhaps cos it's so far away the load time has never been too great.. still, i'm just happy it's back. i panicked when the database failed. i kept checking back and back, then gave up and studied. so all is good now. <3


----------



## WickedQueen

Don't you dare to close this PC again, Lance... EVER!!!


.


----------



## Trope

WickedQueen said:


> Don't you dare to close this PC again, Lance... EVER!!!


Aww, you're so cute when you're angry on the internets.


----------



## WickedQueen

Trope said:


> Aww, you're so cute when you're angry on the internets.



Lame tease...

I already know that I'm cute, even if no one wants to admit that... LOL LOL LOL


.


----------



## Trope

I admitted it. What does that make me?


----------



## WickedQueen

Trope said:


> I admitted it. What does that make me?


Umm... lame teaser?? LOL

I don't really mean it, Trope. Don't be sad, I'm sorry... *hugs*


.


----------



## Trope

*wins again*

It's about time I got someone to start keeping score on these things. I could go pro in a year or two at this rate. Just ask Nemesis.

:tongue:


----------

